# Cannot read /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh dont exist

## Xinitrc

Cannot read /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh dont exist

Quando crio o /modinfo.sh no seguinte diretório,diz /modinfo.sh is a directory.

----------

## ff11

 *Xinitrc wrote:*   

> Cannot read /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh dont exist
> 
> Quando crio o /modinfo.sh no seguinte diretório,diz /modinfo.sh is a directory.

 

O arquivo /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh pertence ao pacote sys-boot/grub.

Não sei o quê aconteceu que o seu arquivo foi excluído, então tente reinstalar o sys-boot/grub.

OBS: Me preocupa um pouco essa ideia sua de ficar criando arquivos e diretórios manualmente. Desfazer isso depois fica bem mais complicado.

----------

## Xinitrc

 *ff11 wrote:*   

>  *Xinitrc wrote:*   Cannot read /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh dont exist
> 
> Quando crio o /modinfo.sh no seguinte diretório,diz /modinfo.sh is a directory. 
> 
> O arquivo /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh pertence ao pacote sys-boot/grub.
> ...

 

Isso acontecia porque não colocava o i386-pc em /etc/portage/make.conf eu acho.

----------

## ff11

 *Xinitrc wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Isso acontecia porque não colocava o i386-pc em /etc/portage/make.conf eu acho.

 

Não. Eu uso no-multilib aqui e eu tenho o arquivo. Veja o quê eu tenho aqui:

```
admlocal@fenix ~ $ qfile /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh

sys-boot/grub: /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh

admlocal@fenix ~ $ eix -I sys-boot/grub

[I] sys-boot/grub

     Available versions:  (2) 2.04-r1(2/2.04-r1)^t ~2.05_alpha20200310(2/2.05_alpha20200310)^t **9999(2/9999)*l^t

       {device-mapper doc efiemu +fonts libzfs mount nls sdl test +themes truetype GRUB_PLATFORMS="coreboot efi-32 efi-64 emu ieee1275 loongson multiboot pc qemu qemu-mips uboot xen xen-32 xen-pvh"}

     Installed versions:  2.04-r1(2/2.04-r1)^t(08:47:08 AM 08/28/2020)(device-mapper fonts mount nls sdl themes truetype -doc -efiemu -libzfs -test GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64 pc -coreboot -efi-32 -emu -ieee1275 -loongson -multiboot -qemu -qemu-mips -uboot -xen -xen-32 -xen-pvh")

     Homepage:            https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/

     Description:         GNU GRUB boot loader

admlocal@fenix ~ $ equery uses sys-boot/grub

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for sys-boot/grub-2.04-r1:

 U I

 + + device-mapper            : Enable support for device-mapper from sys-fs/lvm2

 - - doc                      : Add extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is recommended to enable per package instead of globally

 - - efiemu                   : Build and install the efiemu runtimes 

 + + fonts                    : Build and install fonts for the gfxterm module 

 - - grub_platforms_coreboot  : Coreboot platform support

 - - grub_platforms_efi-32    : EFI 32 bit platform support (Old MACs)

 + + grub_platforms_efi-64    : EFI 64 bit platform support

 - - grub_platforms_emu       : Emulation platform support

 - - grub_platforms_ieee1275  : IEEE1275 platform support

 - - grub_platforms_loongson  : MIPS loongson platform support

 - - grub_platforms_multiboot : Multiboot platform support

 + + grub_platforms_pc        : PC platform support

 - - grub_platforms_qemu      : QEMU platform support

 - - grub_platforms_qemu-mips : QEMU MIPS platform support

 - - grub_platforms_uboot     : U-Boot platform support

 - - grub_platforms_xen       : XEN (pvgrub2) platform support

 - - grub_platforms_xen-32    : Build 32-bit XEN (pvgrub2) platform support on amd64

 - - grub_platforms_xen-pvh   : XEN (pvhgrub2) platform support

 - - libzfs                   : Enable support for sys-fs/zfs

 + + mount                    : Build and install the grub-mount utility 

 + + nls                      : Add Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 + + sdl                      : Add support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 + + themes                   : Build and install GRUB themes (starfield) 

 + + truetype                 : Build and install grub-mkfont conversion utility 

admlocal@fenix ~ $ cat /etc/portage/make.conf | grep i386-pc

admlocal@fenix ~ $ 

admlocal@fenix ~ $ cat /etc/portage/package.use/* | grep sys-boot\/grub

sys-boot/grub mount device-mapper

admlocal@fenix ~ $ 

```

Eu recomendo não fazer modificações manuais no seu Gentoo Linux. Quando precisar de uma, basta criar um ebuild que faça isso para você, pois assim o portage pode desfazer as alterações no caso de você esquecer como fazer isso (além de te lembrar de todas as coisas feitas).

Um bom e pequeno tutorial: Como Criar um ebuild no Gentoo

----------

